# Rocky Patel Event at CFO - Pics/Vid



## Gurkha25 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nish Patel came to the Cigar Factory Outlet with some awesome deals on Samplers and Boxes and gave out some free ashtrays.


----------



## G-Dub96 (Jul 7, 2009)

Rocky is going to be here in a few weeks. What kind of deals are you talking about? $$$


----------

